# Günstige Mmorpgs



## ЯoCaT (16. März 2011)

*Günstige Mmorpgs*

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem mmorpg suche eins das auch mönatliche kosten haben kann ich habe sehr lange wow gespielt also das brauch man nicht nennen spiele immoment gw und joa suche halt eins was entweder wie gw einmal kaufen immer zoggn oder so wie wow 1 mal im monat 13€ wäre cool, bin für jeden vorschlag dankbar


----------



## Triblepown (17. März 2011)

Versuche mal Rift


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

Herr der Ringe Online wäre kostenlos und ist sehr gut.

Dann fällt mir noch Aion ein...


----------



## Leandros (17. März 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

Warhamme: Online kann man auch noch Empfehlen. Mir gefällt es, als ehemaliger wow Spieler, sehr. Spiel es allerdings auch nicht mehr 
Sonst die oben genannten, das neuste wäre Rift. Ist am 03.03.11 rausgekommen. Da kann man als neu Einsteiger das meiste erreichen. 
Die anderen MMORPG's sind alle schon etwas älter.


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. März 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

Danke für eure beiträge ich glaube ich probiere mal rift


----------



## Geko (18. März 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

Ich dachte Aion kostet monatlich, genauso wie WoW?


----------



## red089 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

hab mir heute auch Rift gekauft^^

hab bloß nich dran gedacht das man erst ein abo abschließen muss damit man die FREIEN! 30 tage spielen kann.

DH. man muss auch beim anmelden auswählen welche Zahlungsmöglichkeit man auswählt, kreditkarte, paypal oder Gamecard.

Aber überall sind die Gamescards ausverkauft 
Jetzt muss ich bis montag wartn und schau mal obs dann neue gibt.

Einfach ärgerlich -.-


----------



## ЯoCaT (19. März 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

is nich wie bei wow das man am anfang gleich in monat hat also bei wow war das damals so du hast dir wow gekauft und konstest dan 30 tage zocken danch brauchste ne game card oder du hast haltn abo aber ich habe mir rift noch nicht gekauft weil ich noch am überlegen bin weil ich finde das rift vol teuer is im vergleich zu wow aber ma schauen ich muss gucken für welches mmo ich mich am ende entscheide rift is ganz gut aber ne trail ver. wäre auch richtig cool!


----------



## JBX (19. März 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*



			
				ЯoCaT;2811880 schrieb:
			
		

> is nich wie bei wow das man am anfang gleich in monat hat also bei wow war das damals so du hast dir wow gekauft und konstest dan 30 tage zocken danch brauchste ne game card oder du hast haltn abo


 
Also bei WoW wars auch so dass man erst einen Monat zahlen musste und erst dann einen gratis bekommen hat. Zumindest als ich damals 1 Monat nach Release angefangen hab wars so  Eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit...


----------



## Bulrek (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

Age of Conan bietet auch einiges an PvP. Soll diesen Sommer af F2P umgestellt werden.
Wenns mehr in den Sci-Fi-Bereich gehen darf würd ich mal Dark Millenium Online im Auge behalten. Der Release dauert aber noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## COM48 (15. Juli 2011)

Guild Wars ist nach der Anschffung kostenlos, also zahlst du nichts pro Monat. Da es bereits 3 Erweiterungen gibt wirst du sicher auch lange beschäftigt sein. ^^


----------



## Predi (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

Wobei günstig relativ ist. Meiner Meinung nach sind die teuersten Mmo's die, die f2p sind. Weil um richtig gut mitmischen zu können kommt man nicht drumm herrum Geld in den Item Shop zu investieren. Und das ist 100mal teurer
als beispielsweise ein p2p Mmo was 13 Euro monatlich kostet. Und die p2p Mmo's sind dann auch noch zu 90% qualitativ hochwertiger als irgend ein Asien Grinder der Item Shop lastig ist.


----------



## Creep1972 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

Wenn du Action magst, probier mal Global Agenda aus. mir gefällt das, auch viel PvP.


----------



## Memphys (11. August 2011)

*AW: Günstige Mmorpgs*

Kannst auch mal The Exiled Realms of Arborea (TERA) im Auge behalten, sieht schonmal von dem was man hört und sieht gut aus. Soll noch dieses Jahr erscheinen.


----------

